# *UPDATED With Solution*[PCG] Mass Effect 3 War Assets and Readiness: how multiplayer affects your ending



## Death Saved

***!!!


----------



## Kevlo

This truly is stupid. I enjoy Co-Op and all (I don't have ME3 yet) but i want my single-player and my multiplayer to be completely separate, as they should be. There is no reason whatsoever that they could have for making one required for the. TBH i thought Multiplayer was a mistake for Mass Effect after i first heard of it.


----------



## lordikon

Article forgets to mention that you can't even get online without a pass that comes with the game, so anyone buying the game used would have to pay another $10 just to play online.

I miss the days when you could just buy a game, without pre-ordering, new or used, and have the entire game all in one package. These days you have to pre-order, go online and do stuff, each a bunch of achievements, etc.


----------



## Outcasst

Military readiness percentage doesn't affect how the game ends, it's the green bar at the bottom. Bioware said this.


----------



## MegaSmiley

If multiplayer can indeed affect my single player ending, then that ruins my play style which is always to complete the single player game before trying multiplayer.


----------



## Black Magix

I kind of like the blending with multiplayer and single player. I would prefer that the impact be towards "hey you did this in multiplayer so you get this in single player." Rather than it hitting so hard on the ending.

Note: I'm at 100% readiness and just spoke to the turian primarch.


----------



## Foxrun

Yea you dont need multiplayer http://www.gamezone.com/products/mass-effect-3/news/bioware-clarifies-mass-effect-3-s-perfect-ending


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Yea you dont need multiplayer http://www.gamezone.com/products/mass-effect-3/news/bioware-clarifies-mass-effect-3-s-perfect-ending


Pretty much this. I was 3/4 full on the EMS bar before I started playing MP. I do like the MP though. The only chance I'll ever get to play a Krogan.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so should i pick this up for 40 bucks now or do you think it will be under 20 soon ?


----------



## darksideleader

I kept the rechni alive.
I reprogrammed the geth
I kept the genophage data and did not kill that salarian.

what else is there? I forgot but i hope I'm set.


----------



## cyanmcleod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader*
> 
> I kept the rechni alive.
> I reprogrammed the geth
> I kept the genophage data and did not kill that salarian.
> what else is there? I forgot but i hope I'm set.


there is a lot more. did you kill wrex or not, did you kill ashley or kaiden, what did you do about the council, did you destroy the reaper or give it to cerebus.... the list goes on and on. i am waiting to see how it plays out but i keep hearing more and more about bugs and issues with the game so i think i am just going to wait them out and plus the price will drop in that time.


----------



## Outcasst

I would be careful about spoilers here...


----------



## Nebel

Yeah people, stop spoiling the game.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> so should i pick this up for 40 bucks now or do you think it will be under 20 soon ?


Buy it! Alot of replay value and coop is pretty fun


----------



## Zrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Buy it! Alot of replay value and coop is pretty fun


Don't buy ME3 until they fix the ending. It will destroy the franchise for you, seriously don't it will make you rage and hate Bioware with the strength of ten thousand suns.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zrah*
> 
> Don't buy ME3 until they fix the ending. It will destroy the franchise for you, seriously don't it will make you rage and hate Bioware with the strength of ten thousand suns.


I hate bioware with the fury of 10000 relay explosions.

I don't know if they will fix the ending, but in the game files, there is a clip called


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



End03_shepard_alive_male something and it shows Shepard "alive"


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> I hate bioware with the fury of 10000 relay explosions.
> I don't know if they will fix the ending, but in the game files, there is a clip called
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> End03_shepard_alive_male something and it shows Shepard "alive"


Because, only look if youve already beaten the game.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.justpushstart.com/2012/03/mass-effect-3-endings-guide/
Sheperd and Anderson can both survive!


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Because, only look if youve already beaten the game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justpushstart.com/2012/03/mass-effect-3-endings-guide/
> Sheperd and Anderson can both survive!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



wait but there are essentially 3 endings, and the citadel is destroyed in 2 of them, shepard is probably dead in them, destroy and maybe synthesis.


----------



## Zrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Because, only look if youve already beaten the game.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.justpushstart.com/2012/03/mass-effect-3-endings-guide/
> Sheperd and Anderson can both survive!


Yes i know i got the best ending possible and still it is so terrible. I need Jakie Chan meme for this. It doesn't explain anything and has some completely ******ed things with Normandy ship. All 3 endings are pretty much identical only difference is the colour of it....


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

I think I'm gonna avoid this thread until I've completed the game 100% in order to avoid spoilers. Oh and I'm completely glued to the game but I guess ill have to force some MP in before the end


----------



## JedixJarf

This is dumb, im about 3/4 of the way through and found out about this yesterday. I always beat the campaign of a game before I do the MP, but here I have to throw MP into the mix before I finish the game.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*
> 
> there is a lot more. did you kill wrex or not, did you kill ashley or kaiden, what did you do about the council, did you destroy the reaper or give it to cerebus.... the list goes on and on. i am waiting to see how it plays out but i keep hearing more and more about bugs and issues with the game so i think i am just going to wait them out and plus the price will drop in that time.


Kept them all alive cept for council cuz they were annoying.

I like how Bioware even made ME1 choices effect ME3. Even though the easier route would have been to save them and keep them alive, i still wouldn't have made a different choice.


----------



## alexmaia_br

OK, that's it, gloves are off. Damn it all, I can play dirty too.

Hell, I DON'T like multiplayer in any game. I have my ps3, and the psn is ussed for ps store only. I have a good broadband, but I never use for multiplayer. Only exception would be the odd MMO, in which I don't usually last long.

/rant


----------



## zedex

so basically hold off till the final big battle, and go play multiplayer?

sure... I don't mind...

make both "connected" people complain because they're "forcing" you to play multiplayer...
make both completely disconnected, people complain because it's just a "bonus feature that no one wanted" ... technically it is... especially in Mass Effect Universe... but from the demo, I rather enjoyed the Multiplayer...

really... people won't EVER stop complaining REGARDLESS of what happens... EVER...


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexmaia_br*
> 
> OK, that's it, gloves are off. Damn it all, I can play dirty too.
> Hell, I DON'T like multiplayer in any game. I have my ps3, and the psn is ussed for ps store only. I have a good broadband, but I never use for multiplayer. Only exception would be the odd MMO, in which I don't usually last long.
> /rant


Yeah, I'm one of those players that hates multiplayer. I'm much more of a single-player type and this forcing of MP kinda ruins it. I'm sure I'm not the only one that a bit anti-social when it comes to gaming. Meh, worst case, when I get it later this year, I'll try some cheats to get what I would have with MP. I want a good ending and I'll cheat if I have to to achieve it. I have no shame. I will regret nothing.


----------



## zedex

so basically hold off till the final big battle, and go play multiplayer?

sure... I don't mind...

make both "connected" people complain because they're "forcing" you to play multiplayer...
make both completely disconnected, people complain because it's just a "bonus feature that no one wanted" ... technically it is... especially in Mass Effect Universe... but from the demo, I rather enjoyed the Multiplayer...

really... people won't EVER stop complaining REGARDLESS of what happens... EVER...


----------



## Tippy

I think I did every possible thing when I imported my ME1+ME2 shep into ME3, this is the list of stuff I see upon import:


----------



## th3illusiveman

Bought the game for $60 and finished it (not impressed with how that went at all) and have not touched the multiplayer nor do i have the desire to. They should be COMPLETELY separate and at most the only things it should effect are weapons and certainly NOT the freaking story i spent 15 hours on!

I want a smooth streamlined story and don't want to be forced to break that immersion for a good ending.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Bought the game for $60 and finished it (not impressed with how that went at all) and have not touched the multiplayer nor do i have the desire to. They should be COMPLETELY separate and at most the only things it should effect are weapons and certainly NOT the freaking story i spent 15 hours on!
> I want a smooth streamlined story and don't want to be forced to break that immersion for a good ending.


it's possible to collect enough war assets for a "good" ending but it is extremely hard to do so. if you imported a save, then it is 99% impossible. the multiplayer is there for console owners to discourage them from buying used copies and to dicourage pc pirates.

bioware lost their way with the ending, if they gave us all these choices throughout the series but completely disregarded them in the end, Paragon/renegade has no effect there, nothing is based on the choices we made in the previous games, all it did was to contribute points.

I bet there will be more DLC after the game is released.


----------



## darksideleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> it's possible to collect enough war assets for a "good" ending but it is extremely hard to do so. if you imported a save, then it is *99% impossible*. the multiplayer is there for console owners to discourage them from buying used copies and to dicourage pc pirates.
> bioware lost their way with the ending, if they gave us all these choices throughout the series but completely disregarded them in the end, Paragon/renegade has no effect there, nothing is based on the choices we made in the previous games, all it did was to contribute points.
> I bet there will be more DLC after the game is released.


ummm... wat?

Can you explain that?


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

Man this forum has NO love for people who haven't finished the game yet. I've been spending the last week dodging spoilers left and right. I'm on the mission before taking on the Illusive Man and I heard that the MP affects your ending so I quit playing and started playing the MP. It's actually quite fun and only 5 hrs of it or so will up your Galactic Readiness to 100%. So far the Vanguard is super OP but all the classes seem like they'd be fun. Many of the maps are copies from the SP and they're nice and spacious.

I'm HOPING they'll offer up more MP maps for free so that way they don't split the MP community. Nothing causes premature MP death like map packs for an already small MP community.


----------



## Tippy

Maybe stop clicking on Mass Effect threads if you're so worried about spoilers?

I think this whole thing was done to discourage piracy...somewhat. If you're using a cracked copy of the game you won't be able to get multiplayer working, i.e. lesser war assets, i.e. bland single-player ending.

That's the only reason I can think of why EA/Bioware would do something like this.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksideleader*
> 
> ummm... wat?
> Can you explain that?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oops I should have clarified it, all of this depend on your choices in the previous games, I had a full paragon save and wasn't able to get the full score.

if you saved the council, the alliance fleets would all decrease from a value of 90 to 65 because you sacrificed alliance ships to save the ascension, although I think the ascension's own score might have covered most if not all the lost points, I forgot there.

one example would be If you saved Ashley on Virmire, the Kaidan would die, this also means that Captain Kirrahe also dies, and won't contribute to the galactic readiness score, I think it's 25 or 50 for him.
same goes for the Rachni queen, if it dies in ME, you won't get it the 175(?) score in ME3, there is a artificial rachni queen in ME3 but she just makes everything worse and decrease your score by 50

also if you don't have a save, then you won't have a high enough paragon score(at least that's what happened to me before I found my saves) to have both the enhanced geth fleet and the 3 quarian fleets(heavy, civilian, and patrol fleets) and you score would be lower.

and there is a lot of other minor stuff but their pretty substantial when you add them up.

you can get pretty close to 4000, but you need to be MERTICULOUS in ME3 to find all the upgrades. playing multiplayer is much easier.


----------



## XAslanX

If this is the case then I will wait till someone comes out with a trainer/cheat to manually set your war assets/readiness. Multiplayer should not affect your single player campaign at all.


----------



## Mkilbride

Someone did, I was @ Gamefaqs and someone psoted a coelsched thing or whatever to set Galactic readiness to 100% or something like setting your War Assets to x2 as much so that even @ half you'[ dhave the best ending.

Just not fair that I can collect absolutely every War Asset in the game and still not get the best ending. Lost the post now, think it was deleted, but there is a way.

Hmm,

I wonder if using a hex editor I could do it somehow? If it's kept in memory constantly that is, it'd be possible...


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> If this is the case then I will wait till someone comes out with a trainer/cheat to manually set your war assets/readiness. Multiplayer should not affect your single player campaign at all.


there is a trainer for ME3 that gives you a lot of war asset, but apparently you have to pay for it


----------



## Mkilbride

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/995487-mass-effect-3/62195311

Found it.
Quote:


> This is for those who are stuck with <4k EMS, don't want to play MP, or for other various reasons. It doesn't matter to me, and I don't care. The whole process will only take a minute, and it's very simple:
> 
> -Create a new save file in your career separate from your others that you can edit with, or back up your saves. Always a recommended precaution.
> -Dowload Gibbed's Mass Effect 3 Save Editor (the one I used was build revision 22)
> 
> I'm sorry, I won't provide a link because I would then be accused of giving you a virus or suspicious link. It's your job to get a clean version of the save editor.
> 
> -Unzip/unrar, open "Gibbed.MassEffect3.SaveEdit"
> -click Open
> -find the career and save file you want to edit, click load bottom right
> -you will see a blank Player tab, this is normal
> -click Raw
> -scroll all the way down and you will see a line "Player", click it
> -scroll down and look for a line that says "GAWAssets (Collection)", click it
> -all the way on the right you will see "..." button click it
> -new window opens, 1st value highlighted is 0 on the left, on the right "Id 173" and below that "Strength" and a number
> -click/highlight the number and add zeros to it
> -click save, new save file
> 
> In game this war asset is under the Alliance as Alliance 5th Fleet. Here is an in game screenshot for you all, showing that the game has recognized the new value:


----------



## Tippy

^ There's a program released which automatically completes the whole process detailed above for your current save, very useful. Sorry I can't link it since it's not on a very.....law-abiding site.


----------



## firestorm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy*
> 
> ^ There's a program released which automatically completes the whole process detailed above for your current save, very useful. Sorry I can't link it since it's not on a very.....law-abiding site.


pm me the link and ill take a look at it.


----------



## Onex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*
> 
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/995487-mass-effect-3/62195311
> Found it.


This is sad it requires someone users to use a save editor before they can get a proper ending. Good going bioware another reason not to buy yet.


----------



## firestorm1

even the proper ending is poo.


----------



## ajresendez

You guys are really making me not want to finish this game. Its been awesome so far.


----------



## JunkoXan

i play just Multiplayer, i never once started Single Player. so im fine ethier way







i prefer going through 11 waves of nonstop enemies


----------



## amay200

Sigh... while I have no inherent issue with MP I don't currently have any friends who own ME3 for the PC (a few ppl at work have console versions) and the idea of playing with strangers is... odd (I'm shy)


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Sigh... while I have no inherent issue with MP I don't currently have any friends who own ME3 for the PC (a few ppl at work have console versions) and the idea of playing with strangers is... odd (I'm shy)


so am i but it's easier that way, keeps your focus on whats in front of you.. once i get my comp up and running i'll be on ME3 MP by the end of the month on a better comp the one im on now plays it like crap...


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JunkoXan*
> 
> so am i but it's easier that way, keeps your focus on whats in front of you.. once i get my comp up and running i'll be on ME3 MP by the end of the month on a better comp the one im on now plays it like crap...


lol i think u are not as shy as i am... I tried to play an MP game, choose a soldier, then clicked quick match. Entered a lobby with lvl 15+ players. Panicked quit. Clicked quick match, entered a lobby with lvl 15+ players panicked quit.
created a lobby. Clicked ready entered game, died on wave 1
created a lobby, waited, waited, waited. lvl 10+ players joined

panicked

quit


----------



## Mkilbride

I'd play MP with anyone, if they'd get me a copy of the game, I'm a real Team player.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> lol i think u are not as shy as i am... I tried to play an MP game, choose a soldier, then clicked quick match. Entered a lobby with lvl 15+ players. Panicked quit. Clicked quick match, entered a lobby with lvl 15+ players panicked quit.
> created a lobby. Clicked ready entered game, died on wave 1
> created a lobby, waited, waited, waited. lvl 10+ players joined
> panicked
> quit


It's fine. If you create a lobby for bronze level, then people know what they're getting in to. A lvl 1 shouldn't however join a silver or gold level lobby.


----------



## JunkoXan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> lol i think u are not as shy as i am... I tried to play an MP game, choose a soldier, then clicked quick match. Entered a lobby with lvl 15+ players. Panicked quit. Clicked quick match, entered a lobby with lvl 15+ players panicked quit.
> created a lobby. Clicked ready entered game, died on wave 1
> created a lobby, waited, waited, waited. lvl 10+ players joined
> panicked
> quit


i had a lvl 20 adept and Quarian Engineer and i've had lvl 1's and 2s join in, i've helped them complete the level and rank up, don't panic cause they are higher. it's all a big advantage for small levelers to really succeed and bring up their level even more







best thing to do for a low level when in a mid to high level game is go where the crowd is, you won't do well alone so follow the group around you'll live long enough to get to the end


----------



## ShadoX

takes me waaaay too long to find a multiplayer game that'll actually play.

Half the time its join a quick match, i either get booted from the game (assumingly because im low level) or i end up sitting there for like 10 mins waiting for 1 or 2 people to click ready.
Takes sooooo long


----------



## Dehn

I haven't managed to add anything in the GAWAssets of my xbox 360 save, the editor opened it, and I can mod almost everything, but I can't open any new window in the GAWAssets section.
Any ideas?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I dont even understand which one is the proper ending.

Looking at brief descriptions of each:

With the Collector's Base saved from ME2, the three "best" endings seem to be:
-3000
-4000
-5000

You would think 5000 is the best, but judging by the description of it (which I wont replicate), it is NOT.
4000 is ideal from what I'm reading.

Without spoiling it, can someone can confirm or deny this for me?


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> I dont even understand which one is the proper ending.
> Looking at brief descriptions of each:
> With the Collector's Base saved from ME2, the three "best" endings seem to be:
> -3000
> -4000
> -5000
> You would think 5000 is the best, but judging by the description of it (which I wont replicate), it is NOT.
> 4000 is ideal from what I'm reading.
> Without spoiling it, can someone can confirm or deny this for me?


yes I think you're correct here,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



people die in 3000 and 5000, no one in 4000 died.


----------



## phibrizo

Is the Readiness Rating what you base you ending off of or the Military Strength of what you have?


----------



## XAslanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phibrizo*
> 
> Is the Readiness Rating what you base you ending off of or the Military Strength of what you have?


The green bar is what you want to get to 5000+


----------



## phibrizo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XAslanX*
> 
> The green bar is what you want to get to 5000+


Okay, thank you very much.


----------



## tech99

So basically, I need to get that green bar 5K+ to get the best ending? Also, If I dont play MP, but complete all side missions and collect war assets, will it be enough to get 5K+ on the green bar?


----------



## TwilightEscape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> So basically, I need to get that green bar 5K+ to get the best ending? Also, If I dont play MP, but complete all side missions and collect war assets, will it be enough to get 5K+ on the green bar?


Absolutely not. You can probably get 3000 though. I've done nearly everything, side missions and all but am only at 5923 which at 50% comes out to 2461. So I would imagine there's a few things I've missed as I have a galaxy or two unexplored that might have additional troops. Still, impossible to get 10,000 so at 50% you have 5,000.


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightEscape*
> 
> Absolutely not. You can probably get 3000 though. I've done nearly everything, side missions and all but am only at 5923 which at 50% comes out to 2461. So I would imagine there's a few things I've missed as I have a galaxy or two unexplored that might have additional troops. Still, impossible to get 10,000 so at 50% you have 5,000.


So I have to play the MP part to rack up enough points for getting the best ending?


----------



## Death Saved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> So I have to play the MP part to rack up enough points for getting the best ending?


Yup, the MP acts as a multiplier, lets say you 100 points in area A and 200 in area B, If you play a match thats in A, A's score will be multiplied but not B's .


----------



## TwilightEscape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> So I have to play the MP part to rack up enough points for getting the best ending?


That or follow the save game editor to "adjust" your troops so you can get the ending you should. It's pretty stupid and they should have thought out a better multiplayer function.


----------



## Mkilbride

Hmm.

I'm at about 8500 right now, in SP, and 50% readiness rating. I've done up to Thessia and every side missions that goes with it.

My Effective COmbat score is like 4250. I haven't done any MP...

I've missed out on a few additional points, like peace between the Geth & Quarians, which is worth about another 1000 points or so...

It IS possible to get 5,000 EMS, without online, but you literally need a perfect game starting from Mass Effect 1, up to ME3.

So no Squadmates can die, no loyalty mission can be left undone, and no piece of DLC can be unturned.


----------



## Nocturin

I am dissapoint.


----------



## tech99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Death Saved*
> 
> Yup, the MP acts as a multiplier, lets say you 100 points in area A and 200 in area B, If you play a match thats in A, A's score will be multiplied but not B's .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwilightEscape*
> 
> That or follow the save game editor to "adjust" your troops so you can get the ending you should. It's pretty stupid and they should have thought out a better multiplayer function.


Thanks to you both for clarifying it. The editor is the only way for me since I can't be ar$ed to play the MP long enough to get the required score. And it decreases by 1% each day you dont play it. Wow..nice going BioDo0ucheWare.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tech99*
> 
> Thanks to you both for clarifying it. The editor is the only way for me since I can't be ar$ed to play the MP long enough to get the required score. *And it decreases by 1% each day you dont play it.* Wow..nice going BioDo0ucheWare.


Sorry to bump this thread, but is that true? Because i bought ME3 the other day and have 0 intentions of ever playing the MP again. Mass Effect is a single-player game, and should have never had MP added.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Sorry to bump this thread, but is that true? Because i bought ME3 the other day and have 0 intentions of ever playing the MP again. Mass Effect is a single-player game, and should have never had MP added.


it's true, it decreases the readiness down until it reaches 50% but thats it.


----------



## Faded

i dont have a problem with the multiplayer, its quite fun.

However, does anyone notice the readiness % going down, if you havent played in a day or so?

NVM, i see the post where it decreases 1% per day...


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> it's true, it decreases the readiness down until it reaches 50% but thats it.


Oh, I See, thats alright then, i should be able to manage the ideal "4000-X-5000" with 50% readiness


----------



## Liranan

I wouldn't have had a problem if co-op was available but to buy the physical game, having to download everything from Origin servers then play MP over internet that won't allow me to play is unacceptable.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> I wouldn't have had a problem if co-op was available but to buy the physical game, having to download everything from Origin servers then play MP over internet that won't allow me to play is unacceptable.


Wait...what?


----------



## Nocturin

RAGE!


----------



## Liranan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Wait...what?


From what I've read the game has to be downloaded regardless of whether the DVD's are bought or not. If that's not the case I am sorely mistaken.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> From what I've read the game has to be downloaded regardless of whether the DVD's are bought or not. If that's not the case I am sorely mistaken.


You are sorely mistaken. The only thing that needs to be downloaded is the DLC.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> You are sorely mistaken. The only thing that needs to be downloaded is the DLC.


This, i bought the Disk version (As i always do) and it installed from the disk since i am pretty damn sure i didn't download the game at 11.5 mb/s on a connection that very rarely gets me above 2mb/s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liranan*
> 
> From what I've read the game has to be downloaded regardless of whether the DVD's are bought or not. If that's not the case I am sorely mistaken.


Above ^


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is the best ending between 4000 and 5000?
right now I'm at 4101 with 58%


----------



## Thedark1337

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i used the Gibbed to get to 8000 readiness and the endings are still very bad. Although I did see Shepard breath for about 10 seconds. I chose Destroy due to the fact that i believe in the Indoctrination theory that has been swirling around online. Check out youtube for the videos. IT makes the most sense right now in the middle of this ending


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The best ending is at 5000+ assets with 100% readiness with the Destroy option chosen at the end.


----------

